# Plant for betta to rest on



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

I am currently cycling my 15 gallon tank for a betta and possibly some other fish and tankmates.

I've heard many times that bettas love broad leaved plants to rest on and to hide under. I already have some plants that don't need much light and are easy to care for. Now I am looking for a plant that has more or less the same requirements, but is wide/broad leaved for my future betta fish. It can't grow too tall since my tank is only 12 inches high.

So, please, suggest me something!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 8, 2013)

I have what is called a betta hammock. It is fake, so I dont know if that is a deal breaker. It is a single leaf that sticks on the side of your tank by suction cup. It was about $5.00. My betta absolutely loves it. It took a while for him to figure out its purpose, but now I find him hiding under it and resting on top of it. He normally makes his bubble nests nearest to the hammock, too.


----------



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

I will look into that. But I indeed prefer a real plant, they just look pretty and I already have a pretty natural looking tank anyway, so adding a plant isn't a problem, as long as it doesn't have crazy needs.

I was thinking of maybe making a diy version of a betta log or hammock.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

IME they can rest on any plant near the surface. Mine wiggle into masses of rotala colorata and hornwort-both are stem plants. They like the wisteria too. Anubias is probably your best bet but they grow slow so you'd have to buy one already pretty big.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Pond lilies are nice and grow prolifically. It's the most successful plant in my tank.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a banana lily in my tank, when the leaves reach the surface my boy loves building nests under them and rests on the shorter ones


----------

